# How do I make Boneless Ribs so the meat just falls apart??



## icanburnwater

*Hi All,*

*Someone out there must know how to make boneless ribs so the meat just falls apart with no cutting required?? My wife and I have tried and tried to do this and have had little to no success.. We can make them so they are good but still require to be cut with a knife.. We were at a small cafe that I had ordered boneless ribs and the meat was just falling apart and sooooooo good.. I tried to ask the kitchen how this was prepared and they said that it was a trade secret and left it at that.. We would love to find out how..*


----------



## cakerookie

This may seem way out there. But if you season your ribs has normal. Then stack them on your grill or in your oven. After about 2 hours reverse the order. The best way to cook ribs is SLOW,SLOW. You will find wrapping them in foil also helps because it helps retain a lot of the meats natural juices and you do not loose it all in the bottom of your pan. After all you can take the excess juices and make a mango reduction or something...Hope that helps some...


----------



## kaylinda

We cook ours overnight in a 250' oven. But then, we do a lot at a time. For two people...I would suggest you use a crockpot.


----------



## botanique

I'm going to get some shin kicking on this, I know (but I can take it ;-). 

Boil them. I was so against it and my husband (who is my best critic) made me do it one night. We boiled the suckers then BBQ'd them with sauce. They were amazing. No knife needed. Grill was a bit to scrape after though ;-)


----------



## rph

Slightly off subject, I've parboiled beef back ribs for years, then barbequed them. It speeds things up a bit; but the best part for me is reducing the resulting stock and making French onion soup the next day.


----------



## chef kaiser

hi,

from a professional point of view, i do agree with the option boil / simmer first, especially when the ribs are from an older animal. When they are soft, meaning they still dont come off the bone easaly you chill them and later marinate them in what ever flavor you like. 

thereafter grill or roast them or just panfry them if you have no grill or oven to roast.

regards


----------



## ma facon

Season the rib meat any way you want, Brown them, Place them in a shallow roasting pan in a single layer, Cover them with a liquid of choice ( preferably a viscous one ) cover tightly and place in oven @250 degrees for 3 1/2-5 hours or more if they don't fall. Add liquid if needed, Defat and reduce cooking liquid to desired consistency. I left this method vague so you can add your own flair/color/taste etc...:chef:


----------



## shahar

I agree with the precooking in low heat oven. With the liquid you can make a good glaze. Just mix it with some vinegar and molasass(tamarind and palm sugar, maple and malt vinegar, etc.).

Brush on the meat and then grill.


----------



## blueschef

I do the layered in a pan method (actually I shingle them), however I do not cover them all the way with water, furthermore, I season them with a rub (be sure to include some smoked salt if at all possible). Then I finish them on the grill with some wood and a mop. If I am doing them at home (not as many). I do them in a smoker with a water bath.


----------



## icanburnwater

Hi All,

I just wanted to thank those of you that had replied to my post about the bone ribs and the meat just falling apart.. We have tried one way so far of cooking the boneless ribs and let me tell you you guys were right on the money as far as having the meat just fall apart.. Absolutely to die for.... We are going to try another of your methods next week so we dont get sick of the boneless ribs and I am sure it will turn out just as good.. I want to know why I didnt find this forum years ago, I know I would be a few pounds heavier.. It just amazes me that just changing your method or technique in cooking can make all the differance in the world when it comes to the end product.. So give yourselves a good 'pat' on the back and my wife and I thank you..


----------



## mikelm

*"We have tried one way so far of cooking the boneless ribs ... right on the money... Absolutely to die for...."*

Ummm...'burnwater

Nice to hear your unbounded enthusiasm.

Now, is there any chance you would share with us WHICH ONE IS IT?

Thanks so much,

Mike


----------



## elakin

what the heck cut of meat is boneless ribs, anyway?


----------



## italichefbobby

Their are 2 ways I know work well for making boneless ribs .on the grill fall off the bone here is #1

Boil ribs in beer , apple vinager and garlic and black pepper and salt plus add a little pepricka.  Boil on medium for about 2 hours.

remove ribs and let dry. ( remember ribs are already cooked we just want those grill marks and grill taste.) After drying ribs for 20 minutes or so add any store bought rib rub. then heat grill to 350 or so then add ribs and turn freqently. Cook only until desired look then 5 minutes before takeing them off the grill add bbq or desired sauce then serve.

#2  This is the kicker for boneless or bone in ribs on the grill it will sound nuts but a few good ol boy southerner showed me how to make the juicey fall of the bone ribs in the grill. O.k here we go so you take the ribs (beef or pork, boneless or a rack) Add desired rib rub to ribs make sure you add rub thouroughly and evenly dispersed. Then wrap meat in plastic wrap , then seal it by wraping it in tin foil. (dont worry the plastic wrap wont melt on meat or inside the tin foil , it will create a steam vac inside the oven keeping all flavor) put tyhe wrapped meat on cookie sheet and bake on 300 for 2 hours , remove then cut out ribs fron steam pac and add to a hot grill , instant fall off the bone ribs, always remember add bbq sause 5 minutes before serving , you dont want it to burn,

good lucch and good grilling.


----------



## maryb

Nice digging up of a thread from 2006.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat

Boneless ribs.

Eggless omelet.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

teamfat said:


> Boneless ribs.
> 
> Eggless omelet.
> 
> mjb.


Aporetic cooking.


----------



## chefedb

I steam then first


----------



## dcarch

Falling apart and tender are not the same, IMHO.

The meat fibers can fall apart from each other, but they can still be tough.

High heat, (Pressure cooker) can easily have the meat fall apart, but not really tender.

Very low heat very long cooking time (crock pot simmering, or sous vide) will make the meat very tender, "fork tender" but not falling apart. 

dcarch


----------



## koukouvagia

I can tell you that cooking it on the bone will make it more tender and taste better too.  

KFC has new "boneless chicken" have you seen it?  It's not boneless breast, it's like boneless drumstick but still in the shape of a drumstick.... very creepy.


----------



## french fries

Koukouvagia said:


> KFC has new "boneless chicken" have you seen it? It's not boneless breast, it's like boneless drumstick but still in the shape of a drumstick.... very creepy.


Baskin Robins has an ice cream desert to go with that:





  








4189_1353066551.jpg




__
french fries


__
Jun 3, 2013


----------



## Iceman

I've had the _KFC_ jobbies. They're very tasty, I'll have them again. As for the meat ... I guess that would be the whitest drumstick meat I've ever seen. The pieces were whole pieces, nothing processed together. The ones I had also were not at all uniform in size or shape. They were all _"white meat"_ though, to the best of my guess.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTymBe-yfDpQRiO3p_ynFLMu_0QTmNPo




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 4, 2013








I braise boneless ribs along with 

meatballs and sausage all day long 

in my 'Sunday Gravy' as they call it 

on the tv show The Soprano's 

(and I'm Hawaiian)

BADA BING!

delizioso! mangiamo!


----------



## impuglovin

Hello icanburnwater,

I was directed to your post when I was looking for a way to moisten the ribs I made, and I see that the comment you posted was how to make is dated 2/2006. I was wondering if you happened to get the answer you were wanting.....I have a recipe that is REALLY easy and pretty tasty. It says it's a barbecue rib sauce but it also tastes like sweet and sour sauce. I had mine in our slow cooker and the length of time was turned to cook a little too long. If you are interested in my recipe send me an e-mail. I'm willing to give you the recipe, I've made it several times for my family and when we have had visitors for dinner. Everybody says they are very good, and they are USUALLY moist and are falling apart when they are done cooking....I usually make white rice as a side dish and put the sauce over the rice.... If you are still in need or just want an alternative recipe.

My name is Becky Adams, my e-mail address is [email protected].


----------



## baneman

SLOW COOK FOR 5-6 hrs. SAVE LIQUID FOR GRAVY STRAIN JUICES WRAP IN HEAVY FOIL -YOUR FAVORITE BBQ SAUCE BAKE&300* OR GRILL 3-4hrs.. SAME FOR BRISKET (THEN JUST ENJOY)...


----------

